# Mobile Detailing Business



## haz619

Hello again, Iv posted here a couple of times before asking for advice on equipment ect for a possible car park valeting contract. I was then sent a private message by AllenF who has a successful mobile detailing business, we exchanged close to 20 messages and he has opened my eyes to the option of mobile detailing for myself. Just like to say thanks to Allen for all his time, thanks a lot man! Over the last couple of days i have been reading this forum alot and have found loads of usefull advise, van setups and different methods used to do each section of a car. As i have said before i am not new to valeting/detailing but am a bit rusty and unfamiliar with most equipment used nowadays. I used to work in a car dealer in the valeting department but that machinery was very "industrial" and methods and chemicals ect would have been different as well.

So any help or advice here would be great i am ofc open to criticism but be gentle.

Starting off.. After getting the van kitted out and the insurance sorted what would be the best method of getting started. Allen has told me that word of mouth is you're best method of advertising, going the extra mile for customers and generally doing a flawless job will get you new and repeat business. Where do you start? Flyers in shops? Leaflets? Internet? I know that there will be a substantial initial investment at the start and this is fine, but i want to be able to cover my overheads quite soon after starting.

Here is a list of all the equipment i hope to get, though this is a rough list and i will improve on it as the comments come in.

*Van*, i was looking at a Ford Transit SWB, a neat one without dents. I would obviously get some print on the site of it. Any objections to a transit or any other recommendations, i would prefer a medium sized van with a side door so the transit seems ideal.

*Tank*, i was thinking of this one... its cheapish and so is delivery to ireland, it can be strapped into the van, is 650l a bit overkill? I mean if i do get busy the last thing i want to do is have to rebook people so i can go home and refill my tank. Based on your past experience what do you guys reckon about tank size?
http://www.surecleansystems.com/?product=650l-tank-upright

*Pressure Washer*, Allen has suggested this one to me. He has said that it has never let him down. I am amazed at the price and looks like a very solid machine. I presume that petrol washers are more reliable than an electric one, less to go wrong. My only concern with a petrol pressure washer is that will make a lot of noise, do people generally mind the noise? With an electric PW you can at least hide the noise of a genny in the van. What are your thoughts?
http://www.martynsbargains.com/pres...-1-litre-snow-foam-attatchment/prod_1690.html
Added this...
http://www.kranzle-pressure-washers.co.uk/kranzle-k-7-122-portable-pressure-washer-41730.html

*Air Compressor*, i plan to run some tornadors so i was recommended this compressor. Looks pretty solid, as long as it will be able to give a tornador enough to run almost continuously il be happy.
http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/airmaster-tiger-14-60-air-compressor#reviews
http://www.jebbtools.ie/compressors-tools/air-compressors/compressors-for-sale-ireland

*Vacuum*, Ideally i would want something that will do wet and dry and has a shampoo attachment (i would only use warm water) I have looked into the george but you have to do all that silly conversion stuff to do wet and dry, and he is a bit small. Any suggestions on one that will do everything, have a reasonable sized tank, decent suction. Id really want something that could have the seats completely dry when finished. What about this one?
http://www.greenandwhite.co.uk/Numatic-CT-470-p/ct470.htm
Added these...
http://www.ebay.com/itm/271101294718
http://www.karcher.ie/ie/Products/Home__Garden/Vacuums/Wet_and_dry_vacuum_cleaners/13478100.htm

*Generator*, since il only need to run a wetvac and a compressor it dosnt need to be overly powerfull, This one seems like a great deal. Any suggestions or better alternatives?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-8KVA-4-...trial_Tools_Generators_ET&hash=item33749f5343

*Tornador*, Allen swears by them and i have read other people on this forum saying they are great aswell. Have watched loads of youtube videos on them and i believe that for interior they are the best way to go. Is it worth getting the actual tornado or are the knock off ones just fine, there isnt much price difference.

*Snow Foam Lance*, The above petrol PW comes with a snow foam lance, any feedback on that one? They seem much the same to me, am i right in saying its all down the chemical you use? If not which one is the best?

*Rotary/Buffing machine*, Any recommendation on a good one of these would be great. Is cheap fine, or would you be better off spending alot on one, i dont have much experience at all with these tbh, only used one twice.
Added this...
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis.../das-6-pro-dual-action-polisher/prod_673.html

*Gazebo/Canopy*, I have read that a lot of mobile detailers use these so that they can work in any weather, what size do you use and how does it work if the customer does not have a driveway, do you erect it on the footpath/road? I presume to hold it down you would use water weights (dont know the proper name) do you need side panels if only for the windy side? How much of a pain in the **** would it be to get it up in the pissing rain lol. Any links of what you guys use would be great.
Added this...
Standard Steel 3m x 6m Foldable Pop Up Gazebo - Blue: Amazon.co.uk: Garden & Outdoors

Added these (used by a member on here)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6x3mtr-FU...t=LH_DefaultDomain_3&var=&hash=item3a7e59b01f
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/OUTDOOR-LE...20792618&_sid=137456605&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322

*Steamer*, a basic steamer should be fine, just for doing the door arches, hard to reach areas between the seatsm little cracks in the dash ect and for doing my oven as its filthy srod recommended this, thanks m8
http://www.argos.ie/static/Product/partNumber/4064341/Trail/searchtext>KARCHER.htm

*Smaller items*, please say if i have missed anything
Microfiber Cloths (a lot of them)
Microfiber Towels for exterior drying
Detailing brushes
Spray bottles
Wheel brushes
Wash mitts
Wash brush
Extension Reel
Hose Reel
Upholstery Brushes
Tyre Dressing Sponge
A big light
A kettle
Heavy duty sandpaper (for that stubborn dirt on paintwork)

*Chemicals*.. I have been advised that Autosmart is the best, and have only read good things about it. Please help us out here, there are so many Autosmart products that all look great.
PreWash - Active XLS, Hazsafe
General - G101
Foam - Highfoam Plus
Seats - Brisk, Bio Brisk
Dash - G101, Tango
Glass - Glass Clear, Glass Glow
Wheels - Smart Wheels
Tyres - Highstyle, Finish
Tar - Tardis
Polish - Mirror Image, Platinum, WAX
I am meeting up with my local Autosmart rep late next week and from reading these forums there are a few people who feel they are being overcharged compared to other people. I know its difficult for anyone to say really considering im in Ireland what a fair price for the products would be. Any ballpark numbers at all, any guideline would be great just so he doesn't try to **** me

Lastly a few random questions..
Would it be out of line to ask for either water or power at a customers house? How would you go about this? Or would this be strictly out of the question?
Should there ever be an "extra charge" for an extremely dirty car. I have seen some pretty bad ones in my day. I mean exterior is easy enough and doesn't make that much difference to the work or the materials, but the interior is a different story. I mean regular customers will never have this problem, its the random once every 5 year people that you may not ever hear from again. What do you think?
How do you guys wash and dry you're microfiber towels to keep them soft and absorbent?

I am sorry for the big wall of text but there is really no point in splitting it up, and i like to be thorough.

Thanks for reading and thanks again to AllenF for all your help
Harry

RED means that i have edited the original post based on the replies keep em comin


----------



## SystemClenz

Foam - actimouse hasn't scored that highly on here, so I recommend AD Magifoam 
Seats - G101
Dash - G1010
Glass - Glass Glow
Wheels - Stardust Tyres - Smart Shine
Tar - Tardis


----------



## AllenF

Brushes look at the VIKAN range and take your pick
Wheel cleaner smart wheels
AIO tango (1001 uses)
Dressings finish on interiors, highstle smartshine or trim wizzard on outside stuff
Machine look at the das6pro or the smarttool
Compounds look at the evo range
Polishes mirror and platinum
Wax WAX 
Qd tango or reglaze
Glass glass glow or glass clear for speed
Air fresheners odourcon10 or blast with smart tags to complement
Shampoo auto wah or duet
Under bonnet finish
Chrome/ plastic wood stardust
G101 is essential lol if in doubt 101 the bugger first
Interior fabrics/ carpets/ headlinings.. Brisk ( bio brisk for serious stuff)
Smart san is good for mould.
Best bet is tap up suej on here ( via autosmart section ) and get either local rep or advice.
Bang up there website too and have a look at their guides.
As for the electric thing not normally a problem jst ave to ask.
As for the surcharge its up to you personally i wouldnt and see that car as not only a cah cow earner, and a challenge, but also a refresher test on some old school methods its once in a blue moon and we all need a reminder sometimes lol


----------



## Kickasskev

Hoover set I use, they are great wet and dry with wet vac spray attachments

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271101294718


----------



## AllenF

Or you could look at one of these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sealey-Ho...030?pt=UK_Vacuum_Cleaners&hash=item2eb9f43566
Or this
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sealey-We...525?pt=UK_Vacuum_Cleaners&hash=item5649962a95


----------



## srod

Yea a Connect van will not be anywhere near big enough for all of that equipment.

Personally, if you are going to carry a genny then why not switch the petrol power washer for a Kranzle K7? You simply cannot beat this machine for a mobile setup. Also, regards a Tornador and the humongous compressor it needs; a nice bit of kit, but not essential especially if you are just starting out. I would perhaps consider leaving that until you are established somewhat. I have encountered nothing yet that I have not been able to sort with my steamer/vacs/shampooers etc. that I have thought would be any easier with a tornador. That's not to say I wouldn't have one mind! 

There is a 'rule of thumb' for self-employed ventures such as ours; namely that it takes about 3 years to get established and I can tell you, in my experience, that is exactly right. It has indeed taken me this long to get to the point that I am now booked every day. A lot of it is indeed word of mouth.

You'll never equip yourself completely up front as there are always more and more things that you find you need (or you want) as you take on more and more jobs. Things like razor blade scrapers, nitrile gloves, trye dressing applicators, paint brushes, cotton buds, detailing brushes, hozelocks,... 

Personally, I am not one for sitting around too long pondering all the different aspects etc. When my mind was made up, I started collecting all of the equipment very quickly; no point hanging around. Doesn't take long to get the most important stuff sorted (pw, gennies, vacuums etc.) Get your local AS or AG rep on board. Sort the van out, get some insurance and the rest will sort itself out... Sounds simple and, honestly, it is. Drumming up business is the tough part. That and learning how to valet/detail a car properly of course. I just made it up as I went along... seriously!  Ok, did manage to secure some training early on, but most of it comes from getting 'out there' and getting your feet wet! No substitute for experience inmo. Consider an AS valeting course as that is a great way to get yourself up to speed with the various products/chemicals you might want/need.

For me it was; 280 litre tank, Honda based gennie, Kranzle K7 pw, Numatic vacuums (1 dry, 1 shampooer), Autoglym trade rep, tons of cloths, mitts and so on and I was good to go. That certainly got me started. My current set-up is somewhat different, but that is neither here or there.

Just get out there lad!


----------



## haz619

Kickasskev said:


> Hoover set I use, they are great wet and dry with wet vac spray attachments
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271101294718


They do have some nice attachments, ur not getting loads of crap you dont need



AllenF said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sealey-We...525?pt=UK_Vacuum_Cleaners&hash=item5649962a95


This is a nice looking unit aswell, would save space being all in one but do you reckon i would be missing the correct attachment for getting into really small spaces like in between the seat and center section

Also Allan how noisy is that petrol pressure washer?



srod said:


> Yea a Connect van will not be anywhere near big enough for all of that equipment.
> 
> Personally, if you are going to carry a genny then why not switch the petrol power washer for a Kranzle K7? You simply cannot beat this machine for a mobile setup. Also, regards a Tornador and the humongous compressor it needs; a nice bit of kit, but not essential especially if you are just starting out. I would perhaps consider leaving that until you are established somewhat. I have encountered nothing yet that I have not been able to sort with my steamer/vacs/shampooers etc. that I have thought would be any easier with a tornador. That's not to say I wouldn't have one mind!
> 
> There is a 'rule of thumb' for self-employed ventures such as ours; namely that it takes about 3 years to get established and I can tell you, in my experience, that is exactly right. It has indeed taken me this long to get to the point that I am now booked every day. A lot of it is indeed word of mouth.
> 
> You'll never equip yourself completely up front as there are always more and more things that you find you need (or you want) as you take on more and more jobs. Things like razor blade scrapers, nitrile gloves, trye dressing applicators, paint brushes, cotton buds, detailing brushes, hozelocks,...
> 
> Personally, I am not one for sitting around too long pondering all the different aspects etc. When my mind was made up, I started collecting all of the equipment very quickly; no point hanging around. Doesn't take long to get the most important stuff sorted (pw, gennies, vacuums etc.) Get your local AS or AG rep on board. Sort the van out, get some insurance and the rest will sort itself out... Sounds simple and, honestly, it is. Drumming up business is the tough part. That and learning how to valet/detail a car properly of course. I just made it up as I went along... seriously!  Ok, did manage to secure some training early on, but most of it comes from getting 'out there' and getting your feet wet! No substitute for experience inmo. Consider an AS valeting course as that is a great way to get yourself up to speed with the various products/chemicals you might want/need.
> 
> For me it was; 280 litre tank, Honda based gennie, Kranzle K7 pw, Numatic vacuums (1 dry, 1 shampooer), Autoglym trade rep, tons of cloths, mitts and so on and I was good to go. That certainly got me started. My current set-up is somewhat different, but that is neither here or there.
> 
> Just get out there lad!


Good post man, nothing comes for free and i wasn't expecting to busy from the start, just enough to scrape by on I have no doubt that i will end up needing crap loads more tools and stuff over time but i want to be able to do any job from the start. I like the look of the Tornador and i think i will pick up that Kartcher Steamer you have as well just in case, its not that expensive and i can clean my oven with it lal. As for a bigger Henny for the Kranzle, hmm from what i have read that Kranzle k7 is great. But it is also expensive, a lot more than the compressor. Also i have no doubt that a petrol PW will be more economical than a Genny and an electric PW as the Kranzle needs like a 5kw genny. Ofc if i could use the houses power.. But that wouldn't be guarenteed

Also Srod m8, how long does ur Kartcher go for before it looses power, as in a constant flow of steam.


----------



## dcj

Dont go for the old Transits,rot boxes. If youre having a 650L tank youre probably better off getting a 3.5 tonne van,keeps you legal with all the equipment you carry and will be better on the springs which will keep breaking on a lighter load bearing van.(I know most of this as I had one:thumb.

As for a pw,theres a petrol run one in Machine Mart now where you can attach a small generator to it too which would easily run a vac/wet vac.


----------



## haz619

dcj said:


> Dont go for the old Transits,rot boxes. If youre having a 650L tank youre probably better off getting a 3.5 tonne van,keeps you legal with all the equipment you carry and will be better on the springs which will keep breaking on a lighter load bearing van.(I know most of this as I had one:thumb.


Well it would be a newish one, like 2004+ so the new generation, it has to look smart otherwise it will give off the wrong impression

Dosnt have to be a transit, just something in that size.. Is a 650 to big or should i go closer to a 450 do you think?


----------



## dcj

haz619 said:


> Well it would be a newish one, like 2004+ so the new generation, it has to look smart otherwise it will give off the wrong impression
> 
> Dosnt have to be a transit, just something in that size.. Is a 650 to big or should i go closer to a 450 do you think?


If you get a 3.5 tonne get a 650l tank,you could just do loads of washes some days and not have to worry about your water consumption.
I,d go for a transit myself,more choice about. Toyotas and VWs you could add another £1/£2k on the price,I,m told Vivaros arent very reliable and having had a Peugeot Boxer wouldnt touch another. I know feck all about car mechanics but with the connect I have even (with the help of Haynes) I,ve been able to do work on my van plus the parts are cheap.


----------



## Nally

SystemClenz said:


> Foam - actimouse hasn't scored that highly on here, so I recommend AD Magifoam
> Seats - G101
> Dash - G1010
> Glass - Glass Glow
> Wheels - Stardust Tyres - Smart Shine
> Tar - Tardis


Agree with megifoam 
But you recon g101 will work with a wet vac ? Good news for me if so : )


----------



## dcj

Nally said:


> Agree with megifoam
> But you recon g101 will work with a wet vac ? Good news for me if so : )


Dont think AS would recommend G101 used through a wer vac,use it to pre spray through a pump dispenser and agitate but i think it would foam up too quick in a wet vac and if not extracted properly would cause skin irritation.


----------



## Nally

dcj said:


> Dont think AS would recommend G101 used through a wer vac,use it to pre spray through a pump dispenser and agitate but i think it would foam up too quick in a wet vac and if not extracted properly would cause skin irritation.


Hmmm looks like I may need to buy brisk or use citrus pre wash ?


----------



## haz619

dcj said:


> If you get a 3.5 tonne get a 650l tank,you could just do loads of washes some days and not have to worry about your water consumption.
> I,d go for a transit myself,more choice about. Toyotas and VWs you could add another £1/£2k on the price,I,m told Vivaros arent very reliable and having had a Peugeot Boxer wouldnt touch another. I know feck all about car mechanics but with the connect I have even (with the help of Haynes) I,ve been able to do work on my van plus the parts are cheap.


Good advise there m8, you cant really go wrong with a ford either way.

Autoglym isnt as easy to get in Ireland as Autosmart or Chemical Guys.. Would you not recommend any of the other foams?
http://www.autosmart.co.uk/Car Cleaning Chemials.html

I have read some good reviews on Honeydew snow foam from CG.
http://www.cleancar.ie/chemical-guys-honeydew-snow-foam-gallon.html

In fact what do you all think of the CG range compared to Autosmart?



dcj said:


> Dont think AS would recommend G101 used through a wer vac,use it to pre spray through a pump dispenser and agitate but i think it would foam up too quick in a wet vac and if not extracted properly would cause skin irritation.


I would just spray it on yea, i would use warm water through the wetvac only


----------



## dcj

Nally said:


> Hmmm looks like I may need to buy brisk or use citrus pre wash ?


Not used either tbh but hear good reports on brisk. You can use G101 as ive said and just use water in your wet vac.


----------



## srod

I used to run my Kranzle K7 from a 2.8 KVA gennie (Pramac E4000) and it was generally fine. I get a little more juice out of it when running from the mains, but running from the gennie was fine. A 3 KVA gennie would probably be perfect.

I find that the Karcher SC 1.020 lasts long enough to really blast the interiors of 2 average sized cars. Probably get about 45 mins continuous steam, but it is quick to refill and get back up to steam (literally minutes).


----------



## Sue J

SystemClenz said:


> Foam - actimouse hasn't scored that highly on here, so I recommend AD Magifoam
> Seats - G101
> Dash - G1010
> Glass - Glass Glow
> Wheels - Stardust Tyres - Smart Shine
> Tar - Tardis


Foam - not sure if you guys are aware that we do have a new foam product called Highfoam Plus, which is trimsafe and contains gloss enhancers, so perfect for car wash operations. It is essentially the foaming equivalent of Hazsafe. It won't cling as long as Ultramousse but is a better cleaner


----------



## Sue J

Sorry should have said that I have just realised that we haven't actually updated the website with the new foam info! The franchisees have all the information though


----------



## xJay1337

Use AB Magifoam or Bilt Hamber Autofoam for the snow foam.
If the car is only just a bit dirty you can completely remove the wash step after a couple of snow-foam hits and a QD wipe down prior to wax.


----------



## AllenF

Not really an option due to costings i think tou will find.
To run a business to want to be looking at 25 litre barrels at the right price. Not 1l or 5l for the same price not economicly viable.
Stick with one manufacturer and you will get better prices, deals, tech support


----------



## carleko

I run a citroen relay 500l tank Honda 5 k genny big but never gets stressed an industrial karcher which is really way to big so most of the time i use my nilfisk 120 and a henry and a George. It's. Ample for the load only a swb but i have loads of space.When i first started out i knocked doors and handed the person a leaflet and gained quite a bit of custom by just having a chat i went into every shop,business ,car dealer,in fact i was a bloody pest but it paid off long term.The one thing you must do is a good job even if it takes a bit longer than you accounted for.Dont try to take on more work than you think you can do on a given day even your loyalist customers don't like it if you have to reschedule because you have taken too much on.A word of caution this work is not easy and on a heavy day you will be knackered but don't cut corners no matter how long your days been.All i can say is best of luck.


----------



## haz619

srod said:


> I used to run my Kranzle K7 from a 2.8 KVA gennie (Pramac E4000) and it was generally fine. I get a little more juice out of it when running from the mains, but running from the gennie was fine. A 3 KVA gennie would probably be perfect.
> 
> I find that the Karcher SC 1.020 lasts long enough to really blast the interiors of 2 average sized cars. Probably get about 45 mins continuous steam, but it is quick to refill and get back up to steam (literally minutes).


Yea i know you have that one, kartcher are good but the only thing that puts me off it is the BAR pressure, or does that really not matter that much when cleaning around the door arches, engine ect?



Sue J said:


> Foam - not sure if you guys are aware that we do have a new foam product called Highfoam Plus, which is trimsafe and contains gloss enhancers, so perfect for car wash operations. It is essentially the foaming equivalent of Hazsafe. It won't cling as long as Ultramousse but is a better cleaner


Thanks sue, i have added that foam to my list, do all Autosmart reps offer 25l barrels of everything? I know im in Ireland so the prices with be different but could you post or PM me an estimate price list of everything i have in the original post. I know its asking alot but i don't want to be put off Autosmart by a greedy rep, im meeting at the end of next week. Thanks



AllenF said:


> Not really an option due to costings i think tou will find.
> To run a business to want to be looking at 25 litre barrels at the right price. Not 1l or 5l for the same price not economicly viable.
> Stick with one manufacturer and you will get better prices, deals, tech support


Yea i have read a lot about Autosmart and that's the way to go, and you are right you will a better deal if you keep it in one place



carleko said:


> I run a citroen relay 500l tank Honda 5 k genny big but never gets stressed an industrial karcher which is really way to big so most of the time i use my nilfisk 120 and a henry and a George. It's. Ample for the load only a swb but i have loads of space.When i first started out i knocked doors and handed the person a leaflet and gained quite a bit of custom by just having a chat i went into every shop,business ,car dealer,in fact i was a bloody pest but it paid off long term.The one thing you must do is a good job even if it takes a bit longer than you accounted for.Dont try to take on more work than you think you can do on a given day even your loyalist customers don't like it if you have to reschedule because you have taken too much on.A word of caution this work is not easy and on a heavy day you will be knackered but don't cut corners no matter how long your days been.All i can say is best of luck.


Great post, thanks man.. I personally hate when people come to my door and try to sell me something and every leaflet that comes through the letterbox gets dumped without a look. Thats just me though I intend to do the best job i can every time. How many washes do you manage to get out of ur tank?


----------



## AllenF

Lol i like this NOW we're getting somewhere


----------



## haz619

Yea its a good thread, keep the posts coming


----------



## srod

haz619 said:


> Yea i know you have that one, kartcher are good but the only thing that puts me off it is the BAR pressure, or does that really not matter that much when cleaning around the door arches, engine ect?


3.2 bar is fine for interiors. For engines... forget it. Use a PW. Spray some TFR, leave to dwell a few mins, agitate and rinse off with a PW. Just don't aim the jet at any delicate electronics. Spray some plastic/rubber dressing on the plastics and shut the bonnet. Job done! 

I have to say that I only ever do this at traders/dealers where they understand that it is at their risk. Not had any problems as yet and have done this dozens of times now.


----------



## srod

carleko said:


> ... The one thing you must do is a good job even if it takes a bit longer than you accounted for.Dont try to take on more work than you think you can do on a given day even your loyalist customers don't like it if you have to reschedule because you have taken too much on.A word of caution this work is not easy and on a heavy day you will be knackered but don't cut corners no matter how long your days been.All i can say is best of luck.


:thumb:

Great advice.


----------



## AllenF

Mmmm personally i would change te word loyalist there to read loyal ( dont want to inflame it any more over there) 
But +1 on that too
You get out what you put in same as any business. Its all about hunger passion listening learning and understanding


----------



## haz619

What kind of Canopy do you have allen, how long does it take to get it up and how do you fix it down?

Also how loud is that PW that you use


----------



## AllenF

No louder than a lawn mower.
I got my tent well cheap fr doing a job for a guy
You can get a 6x4 m with sides for about a hundred and twenty quid to get you started takes about three minutes to set up by yourself ( just fit a set of casters to the bottoms lol just pulls out then lift and remove them)


----------



## haz619

would it not fall apart in the wind being cheap? or do you think this will do fine?


----------



## 20vKarlos

how are you planning to get this gazebo up if its windy, and how are you going to secure it?

for te amount of gear that you are buying you are going to need a Transit, Vivaro or traffic.


----------



## haz619

20vKarlos said:


> how are you planning to get this gazebo up if its windy, and how are you going to secure it?
> 
> for te amount of gear that you are buying you are going to need a Transit, Vivaro or traffic.


As for the van yes it will be a SWB Transit.

The canopy i have no idea, how does everyone else manage to do it?


----------



## AllenF

Anchor it with ankle weights that you get for them.
You dont put it up in anything over a medium wind.


----------



## srod

I don't! Too much cafuffle! 

If it rains then any private jobs I have are rescheduled. Trader's generally have a workshop you can move into and so rain is not a problem.

Take today for example. Am due to clean 2 cars (private). Looking at the clouds I doubt whether I will be able to complete that work. Have arranged to do some work at a trader instead if indeed I do have to cancel the private bookings.


----------



## S63

How refreshing.

Every week we get a thread from a newcomer who simply posts " I want to become a valeter, what do I need"?

This is normally met with negative comments and the thread ends up closed. In my opinion these are clueless lazy dreamers that will never operate a successful business. I couldn't give a monkeys but have been flamed for my responses that might suggest such an attitude.

Here we have someone who has gone to the trouble and taken much time to research and only then asked pertinent questions which has been recognised with nothing but positive advice from the membership.

Good luck with the business.:thumb:


----------



## carleko

I never completely fill my tank unless i really need to extra weight means less fuel economy a lot of customers will let you hook up to their tap if they have one but if i fill it say two thirds i can usually do 4 mini valets at a push perhaps 5.i have never run dry though as most days i can hook up to customers supply.


----------



## deefer

AllenF said:


> Anchor it with ankle weights that you get for them.
> You dont put it up in anything over a medium wind.


Hi Allen,

Do you have any pics of the one you use?

This is something that I have been thinking about getting, but still unsure of the best option.


----------



## AllenF

Look on ebay they look like square weight lifting weights with slots in.
Have a look on the market and you will see some in use. 
@s63
It is nice to see all the positive helpful comments coming out now.
I spent a couple of days talking to OP and then when he was totally convinced advised him to come back to open forum.
It nice to see someone asking the right questions taking the advice etc etc.
All too often we get threads like this.. but for some reason this ones jumps out as a viable business in the offing


----------



## ottostein

Allen. It's looking viable because he has done his background reasearch. Make a change to the people who quickly go over there car and think oh yea easy peasy I'll make millions from this.

To the op. I wish you all the best with the venture and if you get successful you can come do my car


----------



## AllenF

Lmao he in ireland otto bit of a hike for him.
BUT @Haz there you go a customer. Lol
@mods HE DIDNT TOUT FOR IT EITHER lol


----------



## ottostein

Can do it for practice lol!!


----------



## AllenF

Still a long round trip though.


----------



## haz619

srod said:


> I don't! Too much cafuffle!
> 
> If it rains then any private jobs I have are rescheduled. Trader's generally have a workshop you can move into and so rain is not a problem.
> 
> Take today for example. Am due to clean 2 cars (private). Looking at the clouds I doubt whether I will be able to complete that work. Have arranged to do some work at a trader instead if indeed I do have to cancel the private bookings.


Did you find it difficult to get in with the traders? And they are quite happy with you turning up when your other jobs arent doable, as in they are quite flexible?



S63 said:


> How refreshing.
> 
> Every week we get a thread from a newcomer who simply posts " I want to become a valeter, what do I need"?
> 
> This is normally met with negative comments and the thread ends up closed. In my opinion these are clueless lazy dreamers that will never operate a successful business. I couldn't give a monkeys but have been flamed for my responses that might suggest such an attitude.
> 
> Here we have someone who has gone to the trouble and taken much time to research and only then asked pertinent questions which has been recognised with nothing but positive advice from the membership.
> 
> Good luck with the business.:thumb:


When i started reading this one i was thinking to myself, "another angry poster" lol. Thanks for the compliment, i like to be thorough and im sure others might find my original post useful after its been edited and finalized. Link me some of these "troll" posts, im interested now



ottostein said:


> Allen. It's looking viable because he has done his background reasearch. Make a change to the people who quickly go over there car and think oh yea easy peasy I'll make millions from this.
> 
> To the op. I wish you all the best with the venture and if you get successful you can come do my car


Couldnt have done it without allen. He was a great help in the PMs.

Anyway onwards..

What Autosmart Product would people recommend for Tyres?

Yea Allen a link to your canopy would be great im also having trouble finding ankle weights. Unless you are talking about the plastic ones that you fill with water?

To srod, the Kranzle has no problem dealing with the back pressure on start up with your 2.8kw genny? Do you find that you pop alot of fuses?


----------



## xJay1337

Autosmart Tyre Dandy is really good stuff, a fantastic shine everyone loves, to be honest it's really durable for a spray on thing and best of all you don't even NEED to wipe it off!

I normally apply it and just buff any overspray off the wheels when I wipe everything down to make sure there's no water spots or anything.


----------



## dcj

xJay1337 said:


> Autosmart Tyre Dandy is really good stuff, a fantastic shine everyone loves, to be honest it's really durable for a spray on thing and best of all you don't even NEED to wipe it off!
> 
> I normally apply it and just buff any overspray off the wheels when I wipe everything down to make sure there's no water spots or anything.


Is Tyre Dandy an aerosol? If so it would be quite expensive if you have several cars to clean in a day.


----------



## Chrissyronald

Autosmart hairstyle is superb product on tyres.


----------



## xJay1337

dcj said:


> Is Tyre Dandy an aerosol? If so it would be quite expensive if you have several cars to clean in a day.


£5 or so a can on Ebay..It's pretty cheap - I imagine in bulk from AS direct it would be a lot cheaper.

One can does maybe 8-10 applications? And it's quick as shake the can spray on and walk away. And you get amazing shine from them.


----------



## dcj

Chrissyronald said:


> Autosmart hairstyle is superb product on tyres.


Im guessing you mean highstyle or Autosmart are branching out into hairdressing?


----------



## srod

haz619 said:


> Did you find it difficult to get in with the traders? And they are quite happy with you turning up when your other jobs arent doable, as in they are quite flexible?


Must admit that I never contacted any traders; they all found me through my usual advertising etc. Didn't pick up my first trader for nearly 2 years mind, which is good because it took me nearly that long to get to the point that I actually knew what I was doing! 



haz619 said:


> To srod, the Kranzle has no problem dealing with the back pressure on start up with your 2.8kw genny? Do you find that you pop alot of fuses?


Never had any such problems. Mind you, the gennie blew up, but that was nothing to do with the Kranzle.


----------



## haz619

I would ideally prefer a non-aerosol tyre dressing, i have used these before and they waste very quickly.


----------



## haz619

srod said:


> Never had any such problems. Mind you, the gennie blew up, but that was nothing to do with the Kranzle.


Lol the gennie blew up.. epic

Ye im thinking that if most houses let you plug in anyway (i dont see why they wouldnt) the noise from the Kranzel would be alot more... erm.. less. Ocf if you only had a petrol one you would be stuck with no option.


----------



## AllenF

Highstyle, smart shine, or finish mate
Brush spray or sponge on?
The amount of time the pressure washer is on compared with the prices and i woud say go with the petrol. Like that witha tank a gennie and a petrol pw you could do a car WITHOUT the owner being about or having to leave leads about etc, i have three or four regulars like ths two i actually have their spare keys, they jst leave envelope in glovebox and let me get on with it


----------



## haz619

AllenF said:


> i have three or four regulars like ths two i actually have their spare keys, they jst leave envelope in glovebox and let me get on with it


Wow thats great m8, fair play to ya. I am just concerned about the noise. I mean it would only take one of their neighbors to be a :devil: halfway through a wash and you would have to cut it out.

But i take it you have never had this problem


----------



## AllenF

No most of the time they come out and watch make tea then book me too lol.
Its only running really for what ten minutes tops. As long as its within sociable sensible times then your ok.


----------



## dcj

Most people are up at 8am on a weekday and i dont usually start til 9 on a Saturday. I,ve never had any noise complaints re my genny but someone did ask me to turn my stereo down once. I guess not everyone likes heavy rock.


----------



## AllenF

Pressure washer is no noiser than a gennie.


----------



## haz619

Cool, the petrol one it is then. So i should get this one then, same as you

http://www.martynsbargains.com/pres...-1-litre-snow-foam-attatchment/prod_1690.html

What snowfoam lance do you have allen and what fittings should i get.. none of the shops have a fitting specifically for "neilsen"

Would i be correct in saying that this one is the right one?
http://www.martynsbargains.com/pres...bottle-1l-foaming-lance-bottle/prod_1727.html


----------



## Wazhalo31

I have one of thos power washers. I think u need the push fit snow foam lance. They do sell them as i bought mine from this shop. Great service from them as well. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AllenF

Lol its just an M22 fitting mate
Autobrite do it
You unscrew the lance from the gun and screw foam gun in then change it back

Fittings main water feed to PW is a standard tap connector is it 3/4 bsp or something but the fitting on you outside tap is the one you want.
Hose comes with fitting
That one comes WITH the foam bottle AND the mini connector so bargain there


----------



## AllenF

Srod blew his gennie up because his kettle was too big lol
(srod only joking bummer when that happens hope it didnt take anything out equipment wise.)


----------



## srod

Nah it was the plasma TV I was watching whilst polishing a Golf!


----------



## AllenF

ROTFLMFBO
Love it?
What were you watching?
Mike phillips how to series 
Or was it the junkman series on machine polishing
LOL


----------



## haz619

srod said:


> Nah it was the plasma TV I was watching whilst polishing a Golf!


i cant tell if ur being serious lol, thats something i would do!


----------



## AllenF

Knowing srod 
thats serious
Lol


----------



## dcj

haz619 said:


> Cool, the petrol one it is then. So i should get this one then, same as you
> 
> http://www.martynsbargains.com/pres...-1-litre-snow-foam-attatchment/prod_1690.html
> 
> What snowfoam lance do you have allen and what fittings should i get.. none of the shops have a fitting specifically for "neilsen"
> 
> Would i be correct in saying that this one is the right one?
> http://www.martynsbargains.com/pres...bottle-1l-foaming-lance-bottle/prod_1727.html


I got the same pw and a generator from Martyns Bargains about 3 years ago. The gennys still running fine but the pw only lasted about 8 months. Theyre only about half an hour away from me too,so handy to nip up to for parts. If you do get them get a couple of spare pull chords for each machine too as theyre not standard fitting and you cant them anywhere else.


----------



## haz619

dcj said:


> I got the same pw and a generator from Martyns Bargains about 3 years ago. The gennys still running fine but the pw only lasted about 8 months. Theyre only about half an hour away from me too,so handy to nip up to for parts. If you do get them get a couple of spare pull chords for each machine too as theyre not standard fitting and you cant them anywhere else.


Pull cords and what else do you think? how did urs break beyond fixing?


----------



## AllenF

You get a free seal kit not worth carrying a spare pump. Only real way is engine lets go but engines are engines.
If it was the gennie went then its sort of game over you cant really carry on til you fix that at least you "could use a backup elcheapo PW "though


----------



## dcj

haz619 said:


> Pull cords and what else do you think? how did urs break beyond fixing?


Its the springs that go inside the pull chord recoil,they can be fixed at a garden machinery shop but its as cheap and more handy to have a spare. Just to be clearer its the recoil im talking about,not just the chord. You can buy replacement chord from B&Q for about a £1 for a metre.
Cant remember how the pw broke down but it wasnt a cheap fix and cheaper to buy a new pw.


----------



## WannaBd

As regards the gazebo/tent, I've never seen anyone use one around here, I don't use one and, most of my customers don't mind a valet in the rain, as long as it's not a heavy down pour and if it is the usually reschedule for a drier day, and the few that do cancel at the sight of a cloud don't want their car getting dirty as they drive that day. So my advice is try to start without, it doesn't train that much any way, you'll realise that ;-) 
You can't go wrong with auto smart, I've been mobile valeting for 6 years and used them for 5 and half years, they make amazing products, at great prices for bulk and the reps Are great and helpful. Onething I can't work without it their rinse aid, aqua wax, I use 30ml in a 7L watering can and put it over the car to rinse the shampoo of and the car is 80% dry. High style for tyres, just brush on and it can last for weeks in the dry, I'd just use clothes cleaning detergent, it's never let me down and brisk is no Better IMO. G101 is a great as a spay on pre wash for lower sills, wheel cleaner, interior cleaner inc fabric (thru a sprayer)but in addition to the fabric cleaner. And get some platinum, not tried the new stuff but the old one was the easiest to use aio paint cleaner/polish/seal. 
Get lots of leaflets and canvas your local area, homes, business, everyone. Offer freebies for recommendations, and your good work and competitive pricing will help you get repeat customer. I still valet 70 % of the same customers fortnightly I started out with 6 years ago, so I hope you get sorted and get working. P.s I worked out of my car for 4 and half years


----------



## AllenF

And out of that 70% i can guarantee some if not most have changed cars in the meantime too. What sort of knock on work do you get from it? Fairly good i imagine.


----------



## ottostein

WannaBd said:


> As regards the gazebo/tent, I've never seen anyone use one around here, I don't use one and, most of my customers don't mind a valet in the rain, as long as it's not a heavy down pour and if it is the usually reschedule for a drier day, and the few that do cancel at the sight of a cloud don't want their car getting dirty as they drive that day. So my advice is try to start without, it doesn't train that much any way, you'll realise that ;-)
> You can't go wrong with auto smart, I've been mobile valeting for 6 years and used them for 5 and half years, they make amazing products, at great prices for bulk and the reps Are great and helpful. Onething I can't work without it their rinse aid, aqua wax, I use 30ml in a 7L watering can and put it over the car to rinse the shampoo of and the car is 80% dry. High style for tyres, just brush on and it can last for weeks in the dry, I'd just use clothes cleaning detergent, it's never let me down and brisk is no Better IMO. G101 is a great as a spay on pre wash for lower sills, wheel cleaner, interior cleaner inc fabric (thru a sprayer)but in addition to the fabric cleaner. And get some platinum, not tried the new stuff but the old one was the easiest to use aio paint cleaner/polish/seal.
> Get lots of leaflets and canvas your local area, homes, business, everyone. Offer freebies for recommendations, and your good work and competitive pricing will help you get repeat customer. I still valet 70 % of the same customers fortnightly I started out with 6 years ago, so I hope you get sorted and get working. P.s I worked out of my car for 4 and half years


How did you do the work out of your car?


----------



## haz619

Great post wanabed, thanks m8.
I like the idea of a free wash for referrals, like a free standard wash if their friend gets a valet ect?

How many microfiber towels(for drying) do you carry with you, do you wash them after every dry or just hang them up? How many is enough to keep going if you are busy?


----------



## srod

I carry from anything from 50 to 80 'good' cloths / towels at any one time. Use once and then put into a laundry pile. Wash when I have enough for a full machine load. 

I carry about 20 older mf cloths/towels as well which I use for things like wheels, exterior dressings and the like. Again, use once, and then throw into the laundry. However, with these cloths I use a cheap camping washing machine to wash so as not to destroy our main machine!


----------



## haz619

Yea i know you need alot of cloths Buy how many towels do you carry specifically for drying after a foam wash, and do you wash them after you dry a clean car or just let them dry?

I plan to take all my MF cloth into the launderette and use thier big machines. Its fairly cheap and no danger of messing up ur own machine.

How do you dry ur MF cloths from the washing machine? Dryer or,,


----------



## dcj

haz619 said:


> I plan to take all my MF cloth into the launderette and use thier big machines. Its fairly cheap and no danger of messing up ur own machine.
> 
> How do you dry ur MF cloths from the washing machine? Dryer or,,


Not sure youd be welcomed back at a launderette once youd done your cloths once. you can get heavy fumes from the chemicals on them and I know I,m not popular with the wife when I was mine
I just dry mine normally in the drier for about 80 minutes,some stay soft some not so but use these for dirty jobs.


----------



## haz619

dcj said:


> Not sure youd be welcomed back at a launderette once youd done your cloths once. you can get heavy fumes from the chemicals on them and I know I,m not popular with the wife when I was mine
> I just dry mine normally in the drier for about 80 minutes,some stay soft some not so but use these for dirty jobs.


lol, may give it a go, my washing machines on the way out


----------



## 20vKarlos

You'll be fine at the laundrette... They are industrial units for this very reason, they are built for people to bring in large quantities of items to wash (eg mammoth sized duvets)


----------



## haz619

I have been updating the main post as the comments have been coming in, all the new stuff is in red. Hopefully others looking at doing the same thing might find the finished plan usefull, dunno.

Onto the Tornador, for thoes that use them.. 
Is it worth getting the black version over the original?
Should it be used with warm or cold water?
Brisk or Tango?

Thanks


----------



## AllenF

As far as the tornador HOLD BACK for a little while.
Brisk or hazsafe
Cold water but on cold says use warm water to stop it freezing.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

..Wash your microfibres with a non-bio liquid,,a bit of white vinegar in with it softened's em up.


----------



## haz619

AllenF said:


> As far as the tornador HOLD BACK for a little while.
> Brisk or hazsafe
> Cold water but on cold says use warm water to stop it freezing.


Why do you say hold back for a while allen?


----------



## AllenF

Cant say apart from wait about five weeks?
That is what i have been told 
????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## haz619

AllenF said:


> Cant say apart from wait about five weeks?
> That is what i have been told
> ????????????????????????????????????????


Ahh so there is may be a new one coming out? meybe


----------



## srod

haz619 said:


> Ahh so there is may be a new one coming out? meybe


One which runs off of a bicycle pump as opposed to a huge compressor I hope!


----------



## AllenF

I dunno 
but I'm D.W's resident idiot
I know nothing.
Fifth amendment
:speechles:speechles


----------



## haz619

Im so confused lol "wait 5 weeks, but i dont know why":wall:


----------



## AllenF

The best things come to those that wait.
RIGHT NEXT........


----------



## haz619

Any advise on some cheap but good MF cloths and Towels?

There are some really really cheap ones here but i doubt they are any good.
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/12X-Microfib...e_Cleaning&hash=item27c8fb74a8#ht_4232wt_1281

Or something a little more expensive but still cheap
http://www.ebay.ie/itm/Large-Microf...rden_CLV_Cleaning_CA&var=&hash=item19d8bcb825

Any Suggestions?


----------



## ottostein

Do you have AS reps in ireland?

Try and do a cash deal with them for super cheaps


----------



## AllenF

Second ones mate go for the 48 pack of mixed then you use one colour for this on colour for that etc so you dont get muddled ( yup even i get muddled) dont just rely on the smell of the cloth lol if you have done the wheels with tango the last thing you want to do is use the same one on the shuts
One fo wheels one for glass one fir interior one for dressings one for bodywork and STICK to them colours wash the same colours together but try not to mix them.


----------



## haz619

I am meeting with the AS rep next week yea. I will ask him about them then, i still need some official prices for the Listed AS products. I dont want to be done on price and atm i dont have any idea on what he should be charging me.


----------



## dcj

haz619 said:


> I am meeting with the AS rep next week yea. I will ask him about them then, i still need some official prices for the Listed AS products. I dont want to be done on price and atm i dont have any idea on what he should be charging me.


Thats where AS fall short imo,different reps different prices so you've no chance of even getting a ball park figure for products before you see him. It has been discussed plenty of times in the AS section and it definitely puts some people off using them. I travel out of my area to see a rep as my local one just makes prices up as he goes along.


----------



## ottostein

You can always ask Sue J for a retail price but as the reps are self employed (i think) they can set there own prices. 

Maybe ask how much it would be from an invoice and then for a cash price.


----------



## haz619

Yea i did send a message to suej but she must be busy the only reason i want to know is so i dont get done on the price, as you said he could charge anything and i wouldnt know any differant. There is always chemical guys if autosmart fails


----------



## ottostein

If it seems alot of money for what your getting haggle lol


----------



## haz619

oh i do intend to get the best deal i can lol, but i need something to work off


----------



## ottostein

Look at maybe polished blisses website. maybe take a quarter or even a half off the amount. That would be a top end guess i would say but it all depends on the product. Could try one of the other custom products made for your design like car chem or A-chem on here. A chem are cheap as but have not used their products but will be shortly


----------



## Subc

Very intereting thread as I am considering starting myself in the future 30 years of fanatical hobby better go to some use.!

I would suggest making a list of all you need and submit it to whomever you are going to choose as your preferred suppliers and let them quote you. It looks a lot more professional as well.
The Very Best of Luck.


----------



## haz619

ottostein said:


> Look at maybe polished blisses website. maybe take a quarter or even a half off the amount. That would be a top end guess i would say but it all depends on the product. Could try one of the other custom products made for your design like car chem or A-chem on here. A chem are cheap as but have not used their products but will be shortly


I will take a look at the site thanks man, i would rather use known/tried and tested chemicals tbh, i wouldnt want to be stuck not being able to do something, so i have my heart set on AS and CG as a fall back.



Subc said:


> Very intereting thread as I am considering starting myself in the future 30 years of fanatical hobby better go to some use.!
> 
> I would suggest making a list of all you need and submit it to whomever you are going to choose as your preferred suppliers and let them quote you. It looks a lot more professional as well.
> The Very Best of Luck.


Welcome to the thread!, yea its all very positive and everyone has been very helpful, i have been updating the main post and just finalizing the list ect so others don't have to read 90+ posts if they dont want to.


----------



## haz619

I have been reading quite a bit about prewash instead of snow foam

A lot of people say that they don't use snow foam anymore cause it dosnt clean aswell, although prewash is more expensive

Would a good prewash be a better option or should i stick with snow foam?

Would a combination of the two be worth looking into for the dirtier cars? like use prewash and then foam it?

Which one is better on its own for a moderately dirty car?


----------



## dcj

haz619 said:


> I have been reading quite a bit about prewash instead of snow foam
> 
> A lot of people say that they don't use snow foam anymore cause it dosnt clean aswell, although prewash is more expensive
> 
> Would a good prewash be a better option or should i stick with snow foam?
> 
> Would a combination of the two be worth looking into for the dirtier cars? like use prewash and then foam it?
> 
> Which one is better on its own for a moderately dirty car?


I,ve never snowfoamed before so cant comment on that,but you have to remember being mobile you havent got an endless supply of water so I dare bet you would use a hell of a lot more water up snowfoaming/rinsing/washing and rinsing.Plus your pw or generator is going to be running longer the more you have to use it.


----------



## kempe

haz619 said:


> I have been reading quite a bit about prewash instead of snow foam
> 
> A lot of people say that they don't use snow foam anymore cause it dosnt clean aswell, although prewash is more expensive
> 
> Would a good prewash be a better option or should i stick with snow foam?
> 
> Would a combination of the two be worth looking into for the dirtier cars? like use prewash and then foam it?
> 
> Which one is better on its own for a moderately dirty car?


Pre wash and snow foam for me just to make sure here are some on a polo I did I used G101























































Hope that helps


----------



## haz619

How long does it take you to prewash a really dirty car? and do you have to go over it twice sometimes if the dirt is really thick? There is defiantly less mess with prewash im sure, that foam gets everywhere

Being mobile do you think it would be better to switch between the two depending on the situation?

Snow foam usually dilutes very well what about prewash? How much more expensive is it in comparison?


----------



## haz619

Wow, great pics kempe, thanks man.. I like the way all that grime just runs down the car.. is that with no scrubbing? just g101? how long do you let it sit there for?


----------



## kempe

haz619 said:


> Wow, great pics kempe, thanks man.. I like the way all that grime just runs down the car.. is that with no scrubbing? just g101? how long do you let it sit there for?


Used a brush in all the gaps but the muck on the car came off with the preasure washer :thumb: Id say 95% clean after


----------



## haz619

kempe said:


> Used a brush in all the gaps but the muck on the car came off with the preasure washer :thumb: Id say 95% clean after


Cool man, what kind of brushes do you use and what brand or prewash?


----------



## ottostein

Haz, I'm going to say that the best per wash I have ever used is AS hazsafe. Autofiness citrus precast in my eyes is to expensive and the as stuff can dilute down the 10:1 and still be damn effective. For a real dirty car I would say 5:1 is excellent, spray it on. Adjatate and pw off, I have found it more effective than snow foam


----------



## kempe

haz619 said:


> Cool man, what kind of brushes do you use and what brand or prewash?


Its one of the detailing brushes you can get from most traders on here and its an apc made by Autosmart called G101


----------



## haz619

kempe said:


> Its one of the detailing brushes you can get from most traders on here and its an apc made by Autosmart called G101


Nice one man, great help. Thanks alot


----------



## amatkins

kempe said:


> Its one of the detailing brushes you can get from most traders on here and its an apc made by Autosmart called G101


Hi kempe, what dilution ratio did you use on the g101? Nice clean!


----------



## deefer

Really interesting thread, I have been checking it daily 
I am also starting up as a mobile valet, to add to my sprayless scratch repair services.
Although I am going to be waterless and push the enviromental aspect more.
I also will not be competing on price with the local Polish wash, but on quality of service.
I would rather Valet one car for £50-60 than wash 10 for £10 each.

The average Joe Bloggs doesn't really have a clue what is involved in setting up as a mobile unit properly, I have lost count of the hours of research I have done and have already spent about £2500 on equipment and still need more before I will be happy!


----------



## AudiKosti

Great thread! I am also opening up a Mobile Valeting business but in Cyprus. 

Just to continue on about Pre-wash or snow foam talk, I use my family cars to try new techniques that save money, but also get the same Mirror Finish effect. I found that when washing a dirty car snow foam is a bigger help then Pre-Wash. But I attempted something new the other day on my own car, I put a cap of ag bodywork shampoo in to a bottle that connects to my pressure wash, then filled the rest with water and sprayed it on the whole car. Once that was finished I used 2 bucket method and found it gave me a good shine!


----------



## kempe

amatkins said:


> Hi kempe, what dilution ratio did you use on the g101? Nice clean!


I dont know off the top of my head think like 1 in 10 or 1 in 5


----------



## srod

You will undoubtedly find that your AS rep can provide a good pre-wash for a great price, whether this be G101 or some other product (sorry, I am not familiar with AS products) so no worries there. Going for one of the citrus pre-washes favoured by many 'home detailers' is probably not going to be an economical way of proceeding.

Personally, I carry a non-caustic TFR from AG and a medium caustic one from Nielsen for those off-road type mud pluggers. Both are dilutable and very economical. I also carry CG no touch snow foam. What combination of these I use on any individual job just depends on the level of soiling etc. Most commonly it is a TFR pre-wash. Occasionally snow foam, and sometimes both (TFR first followed by snow)!


----------



## dcj

deefer said:


> Really interesting thread, I have been checking it daily
> I am also starting up as a mobile valet, to add to my sprayless scratch repair services.
> Although I am going to be waterless and push the enviromental aspect more.
> 
> The average Joe Bloggs doesn't really have a clue what is involved in setting up as a mobile unit properly, I have lost count of the hours of research I have done and have already spent about £2500 on equipment and still need more before I will be happy!


Just out of interest,if you're going waterless what have you spent £2500 on?


----------



## deefer

dcj said:


> Just out of interest,if you're going waterless what have you spent £2500 on?


 The list is huge, from a portable canopy so I can work in light rain, decent PDG to high quality products for machine polishing and detailing.

There are a lot £40-50 purchases that all add up (don't tell the wife!)


----------



## haz619

deefer said:


> The list is huge, from a portable canopy so I can work in light rain, decent PDG to high quality products for machine polishing and detailing.
> 
> There are a lot £40-50 purchases that all add up (don't tell the wife!)


lol. i have budgeted 6k including a van.

If you can m8, link a few of the things you have bought, including the canopy


----------



## deefer

haz619 said:


> lol. i have budgeted 6k including a van.
> 
> If you can m8, link a few of the things you have bought, including the canopy


The canopy was this one

It is only a cheap one from eBay, I will see how much I use it and how useful it is and then buy a better/different one according to my needs.

The rest of the stuff is mainly megs for the exterior , AS for the interior and plenty of pads and cloths.

Everything has been bought in pretty large quanities (5 litre where possible) to make it cheaper in the long run.

Also had decals made for the car (£150) biz cards, leaflets, embroidered work shirts....


----------



## AllenF

Prewash
You want 
HAZSAFE
Or ACTIVEXLS
Both are highly dilutable TFRs that you mix in a 5l pump spray and then use.
Remember hazsafe is good on interiors too..
Better than g101 as a tfr IMO as they are more wax/lsp safe


----------



## AllenF

dcj said:


> Just out of interest,if you're going waterless what have you spent £2500 on?


One hell of a lot of microfibres LMAO


----------



## deefer

AllenF said:


> One hell of a lot of microfibres LMAO


There is that! 

A mechanics padded floor mat and mechanics stool were probably the 2 most useful items I bought. ABout £50 each but will really save the old knees and back


----------



## dcj

deefer said:


> There is that!
> 
> A mechanics padded floor mat and mechanics stool were probably the 2 most useful items I bought. ABout £50 each but will really save the old knees and back


I,ve got a small garden kneeling pad for low down work and panic if I cant find it. If I had to squat for even a minute I,d be buggered.(not literally)


----------



## AllenF

Keep the silicon spray handy then just in case


----------



## dcj




----------



## haz619

lol dck is that 30rock?


----------



## dcj

haz619 said:


> lol dck is that 30rock?


dodgeball:thumb: dcj btw


----------



## AllenF

Tuts no
In case back siezes up
For that you want copperslip or food grade white grease in spray form with presision application tubes


----------



## srod

Ah crap, laughed so much nearly pi**ed myself! 

Too funny! :thumb:


----------



## haz619

dcj said:


> dodgeball:thumb: dcj btw


lol sorry, that sounded dirty:lol:


----------



## ottostein

Just to bring it back on topic. Allen whT would you use hazsafe for on the interior? and Haz 6k is doable. Just make sure you buy once and dont skimp on anything. I must have soent over 1500 quid on crap products.


----------



## haz619

ottostein said:


> Just to bring it back on topic. Allen whT would you use hazsafe for on the interior? and Haz 6k is doable. Just make sure you buy once and dont skimp on anything. I must have soent over 1500 quid on crap products.


Thanks for the advise m8, im hopeing it will be a bit less though the only thing i dont know what it will cost is the van, im looking for one with an undamaged body though it seems all second hand vans have dents in them.

I am getting a cheap PW, the petrol one in the original post. I am leaning towards a more expensive honda genny though.


----------



## AllenF

Hazsafe good for dash and headlinings.
Bit of an APC really

6k is enough 2.5k on gear ( more than enough ). 3.5k (ish) should get you a tidy van.


----------



## haz619

Rite.. after read a few more posts such as Prewash vs Snowfoam ect..

I am seriously considering not useing snow foam at all, just a few pics in this post here put me off.. the state of some peoples driveways afterwards. Id say the majority of people would not be very happy about that just outside thier house of on the road. And being mobile you will be limited on water so you can wash it away after every job.. Post with snowfoam pics......

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=203507

What do you all think, i mean i have read that prewash gives a better clean with less dwell time.. You can still use it in a snowfoam gun but it only foams up a little bit..

Any comments


----------



## ottostein

When i do mine i just use a pressure sprayer like the garden ones. Snowfoam isnt really needed. I dont think anyway, Just a bit oif advice. Check if you need to inform the council or whatever is in ireland, about the waste runoff. Not sure if its difference. 

If i had snowfoam outside my house for a few hours i would be pretty pissed


----------



## AllenF

Snow foam. Tfr
Same thing just SF has a longer dwell time sometimes good but overuse can lead to corrosion of certain items like the screws on light fittings, number plate screws etc
Only use snow foam on the top end stuff TFR on the rest.


----------



## haz619

What kind of TFR allen? hazsafe? Do you use that from a snowfoam bottle?

What is the dwell time / run off ect?


----------



## AllenF

Hazsafe is a TFR ( traffic film remover) dilute as per directions spray onto a pre wetted car then leave about two or three minutes. Quick rinse then wash.
Runoff not normally a problem unless you want to do like 50 cars in one place ( which you have turned your back on lol ) so not really an issue
JUST MAKE SURE you do carry the relevent COSHH sheets ( available as either a pdf from AS or in type from your rep) that way you cover your ar5e


----------



## haz619

AllenF said:


> Hazsafe is a TFR ( traffic film remover) dilute as per directions spray onto a pre wetted car then leave about two or three minutes. Quick rinse then wash.
> Runoff not normally a problem unless you want to do like 50 cars in one place ( which you have turned your back on lol ) so not really an issue
> JUST MAKE SURE you do carry the relevent COSHH sheets ( available as either a pdf from AS or in type from your rep) that way you cover your ar5e


So i take it that you dont have to take the mitt to the hazsafe.

Just wet
Spray hazspray
wait 5mins
Wash off?

Simple as?


----------



## AllenF

Then wash as normal yup
All it does (as does snowfoam) is loosen the dirt and break that horrible greasy film (exaust fumes etc) you get also breaks down that green mould you get round the windows and in channels etc. Its just something that helps to break things down that average joe doesnt do giving you effectivly the edge.
You CAN tfr then wash straight away if you want but only do it on older stuff and light coloured to stop the swirl inducement


----------



## haz619

How often do you use snowfoam allen? or do you use hazsafe all the time for washing exteriors?


----------



## AllenF

It depends on
A, what sort of mood im in
B, whether they make me a coffee straight away
C, how dirty
Could be everyday could be once a fortnight. Lol
I always do interior first so i aint got to kneel in wet so i decide while im doing interior


----------



## haz619

AllenF said:


> It depends on
> A, what sort of mood im in
> B, whether they make me a coffee straight away
> C, how dirty
> Could be everyday could be once a fortnight. Lol
> I always do interior first so i aint got to kneel in wet so i decide while im doing interior


lol

Ye starting on the inside is better

Do you not find it annoys people destroying their driveway in foam?
Or do you use a weak mix so it dosnt stick around all day


----------



## AllenF

Lol made that mistake alright
Three weeks later it was still blowing round the bloody garden 
Now i use about n inch in the bottle i dont have it like mousse but. Loose foam


----------



## haz619

and with about an inch it just dissolves on the driveway yea?


----------



## AllenF

Yp just turn the water mix up a notch nd its no worse than suds mate.


----------



## haz619

Ok i have been in contact with an Autosmart Rep here in ireland.

Can you please take a look at the following prices i have been quoted and tell me if they are reasonable or not.

Active XLS
20 liter
30 euro

G101
20 liter
45 euro

Highfoam Plus
20 liter
25 euro

Bio Brisk
1 liter
15 euro

Brisk
25 liter
70 euro

Tango
25 liter
100 euro

Glass Cleaner
25 liter
75 euro

Smart Wheels
20 liter
50 euro

Highstyle
25 liter
120 euro

Tardis
25 liter
80 euro

Mirror Image
5 liter
30 euro


----------



## AllenF

Looks about right
Activ. 25l
G101. 25l
Highfoam plus. Look at actimouse
Brisk. 25l. Goes a looooong way. Look at 5l
Tango 5l is enough
Smart wheels 25l
Highstyle. (or smartshine). 5l goes a long way
Tardis. 5l is enough
Mirror yup 5litres
Platinum?
Cherry glaze? A good all rounder
Reglaze. Very fast reglaze wax (clay lube qd etc)
Finish (go for the 25 can use on tyres for the cheaper stuff and engine bays etc)

You aint getting ripped off there mate just got to look at quantities. Its nice to have all minibulk but its a lot to store and a BIG outlay start with the 5's on the ones indicated and see how you go if you need to minibulk it then go for it next order


----------



## ottostein

I have trouble finding space for the 5lt ones. woulnt wabt tk be storing 25lt barrels


----------



## haz619

I called him back to get the prices of the things you mentioned allen

Platinum
5 liter
25 euros

Cherry Glaze
5 liters
30 euros

Finish
5 liters
30 euros

Do you think i need that many polishes starting off?
I like the look of the cherry glaze
As for the 20 liter amounts, it was correct he sells it by the liter, does that make it expensive?


----------



## haz619

ottostein said:


> I have trouble finding space for the 5lt ones. woulnt wabt tk be storing 25lt barrels


Id prob leave them in the shed at home tbh and refill the 5lt ones as i go


----------



## deefer

haz619 said:


> Id prob leave them in the shed at home tbh and refill the 5lt ones as i go


Take 1lt with you. No point in carrying around more than you need, If you are getting through more than 1lt of any product in a day then you are either using too much or not charging enough


----------



## AllenF

Take a look at this it explains it better and helps you choose 
If you have them and need them BRILLIANT to need them and NOT have them painful
http://www.autosmart.co.uk/Polishes.html
For comparrison cuts look at
http://www.autosmart.co.uk/images/PDF Folder/Autosmart CAR Preparation Product Guide.pdf.pdf

Page 8.

That is the best way haz just fill a 5litre can and carry those (you get more in LOL)
That finish looks a bit pricey might be able to haggle that a bit its normally around the 20quid mark i think for 5l.


----------



## haz619

http://www.autosmart.co.uk/images/PDF Folder/Autosmart CAR Preparation Product Guide.pdf.pdf

That was a great link allen thanks


----------



## AllenF

No problem mate 
READ YOUR PM
Send us the link mate. (via pm)
:thumb::thumb::wave::wave::thumb::thumb:


----------



## haz619

Is there any cheaper equidistant to the autosmart aromatek?

And is it any good/worth buying


----------



## AllenF

You can get the foggit machine. Basically a smoke machine but i'll chat to you monday mate


----------



## ottostein

I have a foggit machine and apart from making the windows smearing and not really doing alot of anythin useful. the smell lasted aroundabout 2 days? 

Pretty crap really.
Xan i ask. are you going to see allen monday?


----------



## AllenF

ottostein said:


> I have a foggit machine and apart from making the windows smearing and not really doing alot of anythin useful. the smell lasted aroundabout 2 days?
> 
> Pretty crap really.
> Xan i ask. are you going to see allen monday?


LMAO sorry my bad got headache
You otto lol 
the foggit with the other manufacures mint one (but cant remember who it was) is ok subtle after a couple of weeks. But i havent used one in years


----------



## srod

I use the foggit chemicals with a fogging machine (not foggit) and I find that they do a really great job if you first remove the source of the smell/bacteria etc. The aroma is not really intended to sit around for weeks; it's primary job is to kill any remaining bacteria/aromas and I would say that they do a good job of that. Certainly done the job when I have come a calling!


----------



## haz619

srod said:


> I use the foggit chemicals with a fogging machine (not foggit) and I find that they do a really great job if you first remove the source of the smell/bacteria etc. The aroma is not really intended to sit around for weeks; it's primary job is to kill any remaining bacteria/aromas and I would say that they do a good job of that. Certainly done the job when I have come a calling!


Can you link ur machine srod
And is it really worth getting for the price?


----------



## srod

It is a real cheapo disco fogging machine and cost about £30 off the bay. Not powerful enough for a room in your house for example, but more than adequate for even the largest car. I run it for about 40 mins + 10 mins with the air-con on recirculate etc. If anything remains after a week (and providing an interior valet was undertaken first) then I return for a second hit.

The machine was recommended to me by a long standing member of these forums and, for the price, it does a great job.

I hold the 'odour rescue' packs in reserve in case a fogging machine is simply not enough. These cost £18 or so and are fantastic. A heavy-duty one-off treatment (which takes 6 hours or so).

I find that offering these 2 services is by far the most economical way of offering full deodorizing services. I won't tell you how much it costs me to administer a fogging treatment in terms of the products used, but it would be far far less than you might think! I really am charging people for my time when I do it. 

No, was never convinced that the costs involved in procuring an Aromatek and the required cartridges would be worth it.


----------



## haz619

ahh cool man, they are quite cheap on ebay. What kind of chemicals do you stick in it and dont you find those odor rescue packs quite expensive?


----------



## srod

As I say, the odour rescue is for one off jobs, cars in which dogs have run riot for 10 years and so on!  They are not that expensive really, not when you consider that they are a 'rescue' product.

I use the foggit chemicals. The Lemon one works great.


----------



## haz619

mm lemon

I presume you just run an extention through the window and roll up the window with MF cloths ect to close the gap? Or is a battery one availible?


----------



## ottostein

The cable just closes in the door and then fog it away


----------



## srod

haz619 said:


> mm lemon
> 
> I presume you just run an extention through the window and roll up the window with MF cloths ect to close the gap? Or is a battery one availible?


Yep. 2 cables, one for the power and one for the remote control (unless you have a wireless remote). Just make sure that you place the unit on something which can absorb the heat. I use a bit of old chip-board which I place in the middle of the rear seats etc. and fog away! 

Don't be afraid to really 'saturate' the interior. Despite some reports in these forums that the fog can leave a 'residue' all over the plastics etc. I have not had any such problems with the Fogit chemicals.


----------



## haz619

I am now thinking that i will need a more powerful wetvac, maybe something with a dual motor, 80l/sec ect? Im not to keen on using seat covers i would prefer to have the seat dry instead. Is this unnecessary or does anyone else use a more powerful vacuum?


----------



## ottostein

I would say that a wetvac dosnt soak a seat, maybe just damp a bit. Instead you could always use a hairdryer? looks silly but why spend upwards of 300 quid when a 20 quid hairdryer will do the same


----------



## haz619

Yea im just thinking that the extra suction would be usefull for the more stubborn stains where you do have to soak a bit.

Have you any links or the 300 quid ones


----------



## srod

For more stubborn stains just pre-soak with some kind of stain remover (e.g. Valet Pro Enzyme Odour Eater) etc.


----------



## Junior Bear

I've got a George and the sprayer can easily soak the seats

It can suck the majority back up to

But no where near as thorough as my vax, I reckon I will have to take both with me on big jobs

I use autoglym fabric stain remover (trade product)

It's pretty damn good


----------



## haz619

Junior Bear said:


> I've got a George and the sprayer can easily soak the seats


Yea its not the soaking that im worried about at all, its the seats being dry afterwards and i have read that the george at 40l per sec isnt enough to dry them


----------



## srod

George leaves the seats pretty dry in my experience.



Junior Bear said:


> I use autoglym fabric stain remover (trade product)
> 
> It's pretty damn good


That's what I use too when a pre-spray is required, fantastic product.:thumb:

I use AG interior cleaner in the George detergent tank (heavily diluted) and that generally does a great job. If a pre-spray is needed then I use AG Super Interior Clean (1 : 10) on carpets and AG Fabric Stain Remover on seats. Always does the job.


----------



## Junior Bear

Agreed


I've heard that people who have had autoglym training have been taught to shammy the seats then extract the rest with the George


Can't see that being any use myself


----------



## AllenF

It is possible "old skool style".
In those days we used to use high foam product in a bucket scrub foam in then MF or chamois it then extract it.
Check out the curry stain thread in autosmart section to see how it works. ( its impressive )


----------



## haz619

I am thinking now, of the Katcher 5.200 after reading another post in this section. That plus a good soak with brisk through a pump sprayer and a good scrub

What do you think..

Also i was thinking about the PW although i havent read any bad reviews or good for that matter on this PW..

http://www.martynsbargains.com/press...prod_1690.html

From past experiences i know you pay for what you get and it is very cheap, i know allen uses this alot and hasnt had any problems with it.. can i get some more opinions/experience on this


----------



## lukeneale

Haz619 

Just going to give my experience - I personally think that a pre spray with a fabric cleaner, dwell for two minutes, scrub then suck out with a wet vac is all your need. If the stain re appears give it another go!

95% of cars will be 100% stain free this.


----------



## haz619

lukeneale said:


> Haz619
> 
> Just going to give my experience - I personally think that a pre spray with a fabric cleaner, dwell for two minutes, scrub then suck out with a wet vac is all your need. If the stain re appears give it another go!
> 
> 95% of cars will be 100% stain free this.


Cool man, thanks so you dont use a shampoo spray vacumm either, just out of interest m8 what vacuum do you have?

Updated the main post with the kartcher vacuum


----------



## srod

I used to just spray, agitate by hand and then extract which is fine (and the best way of dealing with heavy soiling), but I tell you, for moderate soiling, using the George in shampooing mode saves a hell of a lot of time and requires no pre-spraying etc. 

It is only recently that I took delivery of a new George (my old one's water pump is knackered and is used for dry vacuuming only) and forgot just how quick you can fly through an interior using the shampooer and as I say, gives great results if the soiling is 'light to medium' only. I use a splidgeon of AG interior cleaner in the detergent tank.

Heck, I'd take my Numatic George to bed with me if it wasn't for the fact that that space is filled with my Karcher steamer!


----------



## haz619

i could image that the George would be alot more pleasurable in bed, you wouldn't want to get the steamer turned on..

What pw do u use again srod? u have prob told me before


----------



## srod

haz619 said:


> i could image that the George would be alot more pleasurable in bed, you wouldn't want to get the steamer turned on..


:lol: Good one. 



haz619 said:


> What pw do u use again srod? u have prob told me before


Kranzle K7.


----------



## haz619

lal,
yea thanks man, u did tell me what pw u had before

As for everyone else any other reasonably priced petrol PW? Apart from the one that allen uses...

http://www.martynsbargains.com/pres...-1-litre-snow-foam-attatchment/prod_1690.html

The rest that i can find are all 400ish upwards


----------



## haz619

So have just bought my van today, a SWB Transit engine ect is good and it has no dents. It does however have a few rust spots along the bottom. What would be the best way of getting rid of the rust and painting it? Its only surface rust, there are no holes

Anyone any experience with this?


----------



## srod

A quick rub with wet-and-dry should do it. That is a good sized van you have.

Got a new van myself (Transit Connect was getting too cramped!) Picked up a lovely Toyota HiAce. Have managed to fit some shelves, but am waiting for the damn snow to sod off before I can complete the job. Need to get back to work asap.


----------



## haz619

congratz on the van

i was more so wondering about painting it.

do i need undercoat first?

lacquer when finished?


----------



## adamangler

grind off all the rust to bare metal, rust proof, prime, paint, laquer.

making sure to sand between coats, more time you spend sanding better the finish


----------



## AllenF

Just get the signwriter to vinyl that bit with a set of manufacure logos.


----------



## haz619

Thanks for the replies ppl, il make a start with that tomorrow, although i was told not to lacquer as the paint is 10 years old and the repainted bits would be to shinny


----------



## AllenF

If its white then its probably single stage truck enamel anyway mate no need for clearcote


----------



## PeanuckleJive

Just read through most of this thread, it's good to see somebody actually serious about setting up a business and engaging and researching it all properly beforehand. So many threads recently by people who want to know everything there is to know straight away and if they don't get it they just kind of fade out.

I'd love to set up my own mobile valeting business, there's just so much to it that I find myself getting lost very quickly. Perhaps over time I can work it out slowly and get it going.

Good luck with your venture :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Rub it down and get some Zinc primer on it, or the rust will spread.


----------



## AllenF

So many times do we see threads like this.. And they normally end up on the floor.
Haz619 though went away did some (read a hell of a lot) of homework, then came back asking sensible questions by comparing two products, 
I really do mean it when i wish him all the best in his venture. He has the backing of a LOT of people on here. And a lot of those have been in business for a number of years.


----------



## haz619

PeanuckleJive said:


> Just read through most of this thread, it's good to see somebody actually serious about setting up a business and engaging and researching it all properly beforehand. So many threads recently by people who want to know everything there is to know straight away and if they don't get it they just kind of fade out.
> 
> I'd love to set up my own mobile valeting business, there's just so much to it that I find myself getting lost very quickly. Perhaps over time I can work it out slowly and get it going.
> 
> Good luck with your venture :thumb:


Yea man thanks for reading, everyone has been very helpful and supportive, if thats what you want to do just go for it, one thing at a time. I got my van two days ago but done plan to start for another month. Although money is slowing me down but i still wouldn't want to rush into it



AllenF said:


> So many times do we see threads like this.. And they normally end up on the floor.
> Haz619 though went away did some (read a hell of a lot) of homework, then came back asking sensible questions by comparing two products,
> I really do mean it when i wish him all the best in his venture. He has the backing of a LOT of people on here. And a lot of those have been in business for a number of years.


Thanks alot allen!


----------



## haz619

Hello again i will be placing my first order with my local autosmart rep in the near future. I would like your input on the quality of the cloths, brushes and sprayers (all all the other accessories that i will need)

Is it a better idea to go elsewhere or online for these? Do you find that generally the rep would overcharge on these types of items based on the quality?

Ignoring the fact that you might get a better deal buying everything together at one time are they worth getting or no?

Thanks


----------



## realist

Hi haz, in my experience, if you spend a few quid the rep will throw in things like spray bottles, pump heads air fresheners etc. Microfibres are quite good quality and less than £1 each. Saw some new blue ones last time I was there, big and plush £10 for 5.:wave:


----------



## haz619

Just picked up a George and a Karcher steamer today from Argos as they were incredibly cheap Im now on the look out for a dedicated dry vac, something with a little more power than a henry

Going to rip up the old rotten ply lining tomorrow and put down some fresh ply, will also build a few shelf's on one side

So yea im beginning to get my gear together now although i am veering towards an electric PW as the only cleap petrol one is only availible in the UK so if anything was to go wrong it would be a pain to send it back or order parts ect not to mention the cost of postage.

I think that i will also get the Parkside genny from lidl for the same reason, it has a bit more power than the ebay one aswell.

I would like some suggestions on a good reliable electric PW that is reasonably priced, not a kranzle as it is a bit over budget.

Thanks


----------



## Junior Bear

I reccomend the red nuvac, bit bigger than a normal Henry but it is pretty powerful and compact


In terms of PW, nilfisk?


Depends on your generator really. I had a karcher k5.55 and it really bogged the generator down. Get one that isn't very power hungry

Got a kranzle k7 now and it is perfect as it only needs 1kw.


----------



## mikeydee

been having a read through this. very interesting and i honestly wish you all the best mate.:thumb:


----------



## srod

Congrats on the George and the Karcher steamer... both great bits of kit. For a dry vac, have you looked at the Karcher series of vacs? http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...Karcher-Canister-Vacuums&PerPage=20&PageNum=1


----------



## deefer

You might need a pump for the PW as well, most don't work from gravity feeds.


----------



## Junior Bear

Feedback on a karcher vac would be good, those prices are very nice. I wonder what their water extraction capabilities are


----------



## haz619

Ahh yea good point on the pump, yea i would need one without a pump


----------



## butch1205

I use a kracher dry vac and a George wet vac they both work well


----------



## haz619

butch1205 said:


> I use a kracher dry vac and a George wet vac they both work well


What Dry karcher do you have m8?


----------



## haz619

Rite its all starting to move along now.

I am meeting with my AS rep on thursday to buy my chemicals. On my list is.

Active XLS
25 liter

G101
5 liter

Highfoam Plus
25 liter

Bio Brisk
1 liter

Brisk
5 liter

Tango
5 liter

Glass Cleaner
5 liter

Smart Wheels
25 liter

Highstyle
5 liter

Tardis
5 liter

Mirror Image
5 liter

Cherry Glaze
5 liters

Finish
25 liters

Is there anything here that people may think is either too much or too little (quantities) or any of the chemicals that double over each other as in one of them isn't necessary when you have the other one ect.

I am trying to keep the initial costs down and plan to expand my arsenal once i am off the ground.

Also i have heard AS MF cloths/mits and brushes are good value, but i will need a pressure sprayer for the prewash and the 1.5 liter one seems quite expensive. Any advice?

Thanks

*edited glass cleaner


----------



## Junior Bear

Personally I think glass cleaner goes a long way, so you may end up hoarding 25ltrs, I only buy in 5ltrs (in 3 weeks I've used 300ml, average of 3 cars a day)

I'd get g101 in 25ltrs instead of 5. As soon as you realise how versatile it is you'll be needing more. I have 3 bottles made up at different rates (neat, 10:1, and 30:1)


I've got hazsafe instead of a foam cleaner. It foams very well through the foam lance and is great for pre wash duties and dilutes well still. So you might wanna think about that before getting 50ltrs of snow foam concentrate


----------



## haz619

Junior Bear said:


> Personally I think glass cleaner goes a long way, so you may end up hoarding 25ltrs, I only buy in 5ltrs (in 3 weeks I've used 300ml, average of 3 cars a day)
> 
> I'd get g101 in 25ltrs instead of 5. As soon as you realise how versatile it is you'll be needing more. I have 3 bottles made up at different rates (neat, 10:1, and 30:1)
> 
> I've got hazsafe instead of a foam cleaner. It foams very well through the foam lance and is great for pre wash duties and dilutes well still. So you might wanna think about that before getting 50ltrs of snow foam concentrate


Thanks man, i was actually veering away from foam all together, i dont want to leave a mess on peoples driveways, does hazsafe in a snowfoam gun leave a mess?

Also should i go for glass cleaner or the polish?


----------



## Junior Bear

I don't bother with glass polish in my valets



Hazsafe won't leave a mess like a dedicated foam will, it's the exact same reason I didn't want foams either


----------



## haz619

Junior Bear said:


> I don't bother with glass polish in my valets
> 
> Hazsafe won't leave a mess like a dedicated foam will, it's the exact same reason I didn't want foams either


Cool man, what dilution do you use in ur snowfoam gun? and what would the dwell time be on a dirty car?

Would you rub it down with a wash mid same as foam?


----------



## realist

Haz, I use highfoam plus, does'nt hang around after use, you can put some 101 in with it if you need some extra cleaning power:thumb:


----------



## haz619

I am meeting with him in the morning, look good? or any last changes

Active XLS
25 liter

G101
5 liter

Highfoam Plus
25 liter

Bio Brisk
1 liter

Brisk
5 liter

Tango
5 liter

Glass Cleaner
5 liter

Smart Wheels
25 liter

Highstyle
5 liter

Tardis
5 liter

Mirror Image
5 liter

Cherry Glaze
5 liters

Finish
25 liters


----------



## haz619

Just a quick update, i have ordered pretty much all my equipment just waiting on a few deliveries. I have yet to put the compressor into the van but it will go behind the generator. Also my two vacuums will be put in there aswell.

And yes i know the tank isn't strapped in yet, il be getting one of those tomorrow


----------



## Wazhalo31

The Van is looking good. How long before ur up and running? I am still trying to source my Generator

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ottostein

Looks really good haz. I really wish you the best. Allthough its gonna be a tight squeeze with the compressor aswell


----------



## haz619

I should be up and running sometime in the next 2-3 weeks.

And yea it will be a squeeze with the compressor. but its like as if i have to sleep in there lol

Thanks for the nice words, i also hope it all works out

On the compressor front, im still torn between the 50l and the 100l.. i cant make up my mind, im just not to sure on how hungry the new tornador is.

I know nothing about compressors, what would be the actual difference between a 100 and a 50.. i mean surely the motor would still have to run the same amount as the air going out will always be X.


----------



## Junior Bear

That looks wicked!!


Let us know what the generator is like. Which one is it??


Btw, once the tank is strapped in, box it in with wood panels, can then add more hanging space! It's what I did anyway lol


----------



## ottostein

I would say with the 100l one compaired to the 50l one it would just mean the motor wont kick in as early or often but see if you can get the one allenF always bangs on about. Burish or something? 

Im not completly sold on this yet but i will be looking at them both when the AS day comes round. 

I would also box in the tank. i wouldnt trust straps on their own.

If you dont mind me asking can i ask how much you have layed out in total so far, if you dont want to do it public just drop us a pm


----------



## haz619

by layed out do you mean how much have i spent?

I would consider boxing in the tank, but i think i have all the hanging space i need.. i have the bulkhead built out of 18ml ply with 3inch beams going in all directions behind it, nothing is getting through that bulkhead

on the compressor subject, the 100l tank wouldnt necessarily mean i could run it continually. it would just take longer before the motor would kick in after its full?


----------



## ottostein

Yea how much you have layed out - insurance. Just basic setup cost. 

Compressor wise as the vortex is a massive air sucker it would mean that you could run it for longer without the motor cutting in to refill the tank. on the downside it means that it takes longer to refill.


----------



## Junior Bear

I reckon a good figure would be £5k for everything.

That's van, equipment, insurance, products, uniform, website... etc


----------



## Wazhalo31

My setup costs with everything in is just under 3k which includes liabilty and damge whilst working ins. I kept my costs down by really shopping around for good second hand gear
:thumbup:


Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior Bear

Including the van cost?!


----------



## haz619

ottostein said:


> Yea how much you have layed out - insurance. Just basic setup cost.
> 
> Compressor wise as the vortex is a massive air sucker it would mean that you could run it for longer without the motor cutting in to refill the tank. on the downside it means that it takes longer to refill.


I will give the company a call tomorrow and annoy them about it.

As for costs, 5k sterling is close to 6k euro and that was my budget..

I am haveing issues with insurance, am i rite in saying that you need a motor traders policy for this line of work? i cant find an insurance company that will quote me for just a standard van policy, they all say i need a motor trader policy.. i have gotten quoted 400 quid for liability, 860 quid for motor trade..

Overall it will end up in or around 6k maybe a little less.

Just a quick question for all you other mobile valeters, do you have some kind of contents insurance? or just have extra locks on ur vans.. i live in a nice area but some of my neighbors are a little... if u know what i mean. I was thinking of just bolting some bolt locks on the back door and the side door and put a padlock on just overnight.


----------



## Junior Bear

My insurance covers contents at home and on the job, plus livery


----------



## haz619

what kind of policy is that? or is it under ur house insurance


----------



## Wazhalo31

Junior Bear said:


> Including the van cost?!


That includes the van. I had a fair bit of stuff already which help cut the initial layout.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ottostein

Not sure if the ins is differnet in Ireland but when i asked coversure they did contents cover in with my public liability, even covered if they were stolen out the back of the van!!!


How old are you just out of interest?


----------



## Junior Bear

I'm 23


----------



## haz619

im 27, may just stick some good locks on for the night time

the 6k was including the van yes

is a motor traders policy required for car valeting over in the uk?


----------



## ottostein

Yes. Stupid it wont come under normal insurance but just another way to milk people for money i guess. 

for 6k you have got yourself ALOT of good stuff. 

I would have locks on anyway. Try and get yourself a anti drill plate aswell


----------



## haz619

an anti drill plate?

what do you pay for ur motor trade over ther?


----------



## haz619

Quick update, i have the tank strapped in with a 5ton strap its bolted to the bulkhead and the floor and ther is no movement in it at all still being empty.

I should get my kranzle k7 tomorrow, cant wait to play with it


----------



## Wazhalo31

I dont think that tank will be movimg anytime soon. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adf27

If you're still looking for microfibres, this link might help :thumb:

Not sure on the quality as I haven't bought any, but they're cheap.

Hope this helps


----------



## srod

The Kent ones in ASDA are cheaper at the moment; 6 for £2 and they're not bad, better than I was expecting.


----------



## haz619

i bought 6 packs of these
24 Supersoft Kent Car Care Microfibre Cleaning Cloths: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike
i think i bought too many lal


----------



## srod

You can never have too many!


----------



## haz619

*Website page?*

I have my website up now and i just want to add in a section on erm.. terms.. i dont know what word im looking for, but just some kind of list of what is my responsibility and what is thiers, as in if somethign happened during or after a job that would separate the blame from me. As in if the brakes are a bit soft after a wash ect..

Sorry this is badly explained


----------



## Wazhalo31

haz619 said:


> I have my website up now and i just want to add in a section on erm.. terms.. i dont know what word im looking for, but just some kind of list of what is my responsibility and what is thiers, as in if somethign happened during or after a job that would separate the blame from me. As in if the brakes are a bit soft after a wash ect..
> 
> Sorry this is badly explained


Hi Haz I need to do the same on my site its finding the correct wording for your T&C's is very difficult. I am not sure who to get advice on for this. If I figure something out and get any useful info I will PM you my findings.

Cheers
Loz

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## haz619

T&Cs. thats it.. now i feel like a moron

I have looked on a few valeting sites and not found any. How do mobile valeters cover themselves? do they just hand the customer a sheet of paper?

As far as im aware it is a requirement for some insurance policies aswell


----------



## Wazhalo31

No worries Haz. I would attach the T&C's to the other side of my pre Valet inspection checklist which the customers agrees to and signs to agree. If not I dont carry out any work. I keep a copy as well. I will check my insurance to see whether it is a must have. 
If you would like copy of my pre work checklist let me know and I will send u one over.

cheers
Loz.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## haz619

Wazhalo31 said:


> No worries Haz. I would attach the T&C's to the other side of my pre Valet inspection checklist which the customers agrees to and signs to agree. If not I dont carry out any work. I keep a copy as well. I will check my insurance to see whether it is a must have.
> If you would like copy of my pre work checklist let me know and I will send u one over.
> 
> cheers
> Loz.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


Yea man that would be great thanks.
So you get them to sign twice or do you have one of those carbon things?


----------



## Wazhalo31

PM me ur email address Haz. I have Printer and a tablet so the customer can sign digitally. Works well for me. Carbon Paper would work as well. 

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ottostein

Could you PM me a link to your website?

As for T&C's i would just say that any damages found before wash is to be signed for by both parties and any post wash damage found is not your fault 

Basically if you just take 5 - 10 mins looking round the car with a car template and just marking it down then you and the customer can sign it and then you have proof that any damages caused wasnt by you


----------



## Shariain

I can't remember where I found this and i don't know if this has been posted up before but might be of some use to some if it has not.


----------



## haz619

great stuff lads, keep it coming


----------



## adf27

May sound silly, but try to keep your van looking spotless. Nothing looks worse than a valeter with a dirty van :lol:


----------



## Junior Bear

some good stuff in here now! that pre valet inspection form is good


i got myself a tablet to digitally do invoices, but i havent found anything stable yet.


what printer have you got and how does it work??


----------



## ottostein

Website looks good. Cant find any faults with t. Only thing i will say is the tabs, smarten them up a bit and you will be onto a winner. 

As said. Keep your va spotless.


----------



## Wazhalo31

Junior Bear said:


> some good stuff in here now! that pre valet inspection form is good
> 
> i got myself a tablet to digitally do invoices, but i havent found anything stable yet.
> 
> what printer have you got and how does it work??


I just run an normal epson inkjet that prints wireless. Powered by a inverter. I can take electronic payment by I zettle as well its only 2.4% fee as well. Works via ur smartphone.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## haz619

i will keep my van clean, i would be embarissed haveign a dirty van while advertising cleaning lol. How do you mean smarten the tabs up a bit?


----------



## Wazhalo31

Junior Bear said:


> some good stuff in here now! that pre valet inspection form is good
> 
> i got myself a tablet to digitally do invoices, but i havent found anything stable yet.
> 
> what printer have you got and how does it work??


Have u tried doing e signatures via Pdf form. I have a Galaxy note which allows signatures Via the Pen that comes with the phone.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deefer

haz619 said:


> How do you mean smarten the tabs up a bit?


I guess he means tags. (the title, description etc for each page) it is being done


----------



## Junior Bear

Wazhalo31 said:


> Have u tried doing e signatures via Pdf form. I have a Galaxy note which allows signatures Via the Pen that comes with the phone.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


I'll look into it

I've been trying to use an app for invoices on my nexus 7

Where the customer can use the touch screen to sign, and then a copy is sent to my email and theirs. But it's not quite 100%

Hard to explain.

I just feel its important to bring every aspect of my business up to date with the world, and paper written invoices are prehistoric IMO so I'm trying my best to find a 'cool' yet secure and proffesional way of doing things


----------



## Wazhalo31

It is real difficult to get the tech to work sometimes. I might try creating my own app for this when i get some time to research it. And attempt to write some code for it. If i get anywhere I will let u know.

:thumbup:

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior Bear

Top man!


I'm glnna persist with trying to get the app to work

Invoice2go I think it's called. Seems very good, just need to work out every aspect of it


----------



## haz619

Another update,

Ordered 4 polo shirts and a hoodie iwth my logo on them, should get they early next week

My kranzle k7 will be here tomorrow!! cant wait to foam the roof of the van, its absolutly covered in bird.....

Met with my AS rep today and bought a vortex and a smartool


----------



## srod

That gallery you have on your website is fantastic - great job there. :thumb:

I really like the way you are kitting out your van interior.


----------



## Blackroc

Junior Bear said:


> I'll look into it
> 
> I've been trying to use an app for invoices on my nexus 7
> 
> Where the customer can use the touch screen to sign, and then a copy is sent to my email and theirs. But it's not quite 100%
> 
> Hard to explain.
> 
> I just feel its important to bring every aspect of my business up to date with the world, and paper written invoices are prehistoric IMO so I'm trying my best to find a 'cool' yet secure and proffesional way of doing things


The only problem with this i have from my perspective, is my regular customers trust me enough to not even be about when I do their cars.

They leave me with keys and alarm info and don't have to be about to let me in etc...

I've got two jobs on today where neither of the owners are in, but I know where everything is etc...that level of trust can't be put on an iPad!

Totally understand new business being done this way though


----------



## srod

As long as you can find the kettle and the Jaffa cakes then you're good to go!


----------



## haz619

srod said:


> That gallery you have on your website is fantastic - great job there. :thumb:
> 
> I really like the way you are kitting out your van interior.


Yea man thanks, i can make you one if you want i have a program that does it
Some really cool ones but i just wanted soemthing simple.

Below are some pics of my locks that i fitted today, no ones getting into my van!


----------



## Shariain

What is the program called that you use for your gallery if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## haz619

Wondershare Flash Gallery Factory


----------



## srod

haz619 said:


> Yea man thanks, i can make you one if you want i have a program that does it
> Some really cool ones but i just wanted soemthing simple.


That's okay mate, I stole some jquery code which works fine for my needs.


----------



## ottostein

Haz, They were the anti drill plates i was going on about 

Looking good


----------



## Wazhalo31

Finally got all my graphics on the van. Bit fiddly to apply but look great now there on. What do u guys think.


----------



## tom-225

Your not aloud to advertise your business unless your a paid member.


----------



## Wazhalo31

Ooops sorry not intentional i will remove the post


----------



## Wazhalo31

Admin can u remove my post i have unintentionally broke the forum rules apologies for this.


----------



## NMH

Looking good there mate :thumb:


----------



## haz619

ottostein said:


> Haz, They were the anti drill plates i was going on about
> 
> Looking good


yea they are impressive locks alrite if someone wanted to get in.. well they would.. Its really just a deterant, they would have to make way to much noise getting in so they wouldnt even try. The van will be parked outside my house at night anyway.


----------



## Franzpan

Van looks well, nice and clean and 'straight to the point'. Nothing worse than a van with too much cluttered signage all over it.

^^^ Always gona be one brown snout though


----------



## haz619

Franzpan said:


> Van looks well, nice and clean and 'straight to the point'. Nothing worse than a van with too much cluttered signage all over it.
> 
> ^^^ Always gona be one brown snout though


Well i havent started yet, should be in about 2 weeks so between now and then i will get it signed


----------



## Kenny Powers

Having read through the entire thread, I'm dying to know how your getting on with your new business venture haz619.

Is Scott your AS rep too?

Would also be interested to know what you think of the tornador now?

Hope you're flat out busy!


----------



## haz619

Kenny Powers said:


> Having read through the entire thread, I'm dying to know how your getting on with your new business venture haz619.
> 
> Is Scott your AS rep too?
> 
> Would also be interested to know what you think of the tornador now?
> 
> Hope you're flat out busy!


Sorry didnt see this till now, My rep is Kevin, he services the south east for a company called crowley chemicals i think its called. Hes great!

I think the tornador is ok, its good for doors and dashes, as for seats some people swear by it but i dont think its great.. well maybe for little bits like headrests and seat sides ect. I started actually working about... 9 days ago

I now have at least one job booked everyday, so yea its going better than expected thankfully.. although i did find myself going door to door and having a chat with people and giving them a business card. Getting some pretty positive responses about the mobile side of it.. Everyone i have done jobs for have been delighted with the work i have done

Do you have a business urself? If so do tell me about it


----------



## xJay1337

Glad it is working out for you.


----------



## Kenny Powers

PM sent!

Keep kickin' it Haz!


----------



## marc147

I am currently setting one up doing the west lothian/edinburgh area, fingers crossed


----------



## Kenny Powers

marc147 said:


> I am currently setting one up doing the west lothian/edinburgh area, fingers crossed


Best of luck with your new business!


----------



## horico

How are things going?


----------

